# Daytona Expo This Weekend!



## FBTennisNumberOne (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey...
Just wondering whos going to be at the Daytona Expo....and if there will be a good frog turnout...

I will going and hopefully be picking up my first darts....2-3 Luecs...or a pair of blue tincts...haven't made up my mind yet...

Thanks
Tyler


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

check the classifieds out. I think a few people are planning on attending.


----------



## FBTennisNumberOne (Jul 8, 2008)

SO i got back back a little while ago with my new little guys...
I ended up buying 3 Surinam Cobalts from Simply Natural Dart Frogs...
They are 5 months old and look really nice...
i got them home put them in a quarantine tank and dropped some fruit flies in...and they went to town and started eating immediately..which i hope is a very good sign...
i will post pics when i find my camera ha ha ...
I was very happy with my frogs...but there wasn't a huge selection...There was 700 some odd booths and only about 4 booths that had dart frogs....
if you were looking for anything else then there was a very big selection....

All in all i'm happy!

Thanks...
Tyler


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got back myself. I wasn't sure how big of a turnout there would be at the show--after Fay this week :? . I was surprised that there were so few frogs of any type, much less PDF's. Maybe they should start advertising this one as the Daytona Snake breeder's expo?

I ended up buying three P. vittatus from Under the Canopy. They're happy in the new quarrantine tank I bought--and munching on pinheads and FF's.

Marcus at Simply Natural had some nice frogs too, but I didn't want to spend quite that much on P. terribilis....

I'll post some pics of the new "kids" soon.

Alasdair


----------



## FBTennisNumberOne (Jul 8, 2008)

Those Terribilis were gorgeous...i swear i stopped at that booth 4 times looking at them before i decided to buy the cobalts they had....
i just wasn't ready to spend $150 on some orange terribilis...i wanted them badly...but i kept reminding myself that i am starting college on monday and i need money for books..ha ha...i even contemplated going without books...ha ha :? just playing...


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I also attended the expo on Saturday. I ended up getting 4 D. auratus, 2 P. bicolors, 1 Amazon Tree Boa and a bunch of supplies. I have been going to this show for the last 6 years, so for me it is more just being able to see people that I haven't in a while. This year I got to meet Marty from Mistking, really nice guy. He also runs Orchidboard.com. Also did any of you get to see that painting of O. pumilio climbing a tree with a tad on his back. If I had an extra 12,000 that I didn't need that would of been mine.
Alasdair, that is the normal amount of tables with darts at this show. They don't call it the National *Reptile* Breeders' Expo for nothing.
-Dave


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

DAMN WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT


sounds like it was really fun,


Hay Fbt were you going to school at?


----------



## FBTennisNumberOne (Jul 8, 2008)

I will be attending school...at FCCJ....Florida Community College at Jacksonville....

its like 5 mins from where i live and i got Florida's bright futures scholarship...so i don't have to drop a dime... i only had to front the money..once i give them my bank account number they will send me all of my money and then some...so..UNTIL then lol they stunted my frog buying experience ha ha...
probably best that way though..because i wanted a trio of orange terribilis badly!!!

Tyler


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

iljjlm said:


> Alasdair, that is the normal amount of tables with darts at this show. They don't call it the National *Reptile* Breeders' Expo for nothing.
> -Dave


This is the fourth year I've been to this show. It seems that every year there are fewer lizards, turtles, and amphibians--and more "snake only" vendors. Or, maybe the problem is I just keep finding more cool new snakes available--and my wife's last words the last three years were "NO MORE SNAKES!!!!!" (actually, she said that the last four years, but I did bring home a Macklott's Python the first year....)

The painting of the Pumilio was awesome! If only I had won the lottery Saturday night....

My son managed to find a nice crested gecko at the show--so I'm building a new vivarium for her too-and am looking through postings for some ideas....

Alasdair


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, I hear you. Though it seemed Balls where not as big this year(still lots of em). Last year I thought there were more balls then you could shake a snake hook at. It was nice to see a lot of people had more green tree pythons. I wish the emeralds would get that way. They were still about a thousand on up for basins.
-Dave


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

I went for 3 frogs. I ended up with 5 from SNDF and 3 pygmy chameleons from Flchams. Life is good!


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

IN2DEEP said:


> I went for 3 frogs. I ended up with 5 from SNDF and 3 pygmy chameleons from Flchams. Life is good!




well share the wealth


----------



## IN2DEEP (Aug 7, 2007)

Didn't the pic post? I got 3 yellow terribilis and a pair of rio branco (I think, some guy got him rattling off all the different rio's available, plus some he was making up). I put them all in their containers and started looking around looking for a green tree frog in the house. It was the male rio calling already. 

Is that what you ment for spread the wealth? 

(I don't make much, but part of my salary is from tips, I leave plenty when I recieve good service!) It's called budgeting, instead of a vacation this year I bought a few extra pets. 8)


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i ment let me have some of the frogs!!!!!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Man am I kicking myself in the butt- the only reason I really wanted to go was to try and get some yellow terribilis but I didn't think anyone would actually have any, so I didn't go...such good luck I've been having lately :x


----------

